# 54R Softpoint Shortage



## tr0b3 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking for 200 Grain 7.62x54R Soft Points but I am having some difficultly tracking them down. Every local Gun/Ammo retailer around my part of town is sold out; every online retailer is sold out; can't even find a classified ad for them. The brand doesn't really matter although I prefer Wolf. "Cabela's" and other related retailers tell me they are back ordered for up to 6 months for this particular flavor of 54R - does anyone have any idea why? I don't know very many enthusiasts that would use 200gr. SP's in their Mosin or SVTs.

My next question has to do with Reloading, as I have never tried this before. Can anyone recommend any good books relating to the topic. Also, how expensive is all of the equipment (I'm sure this question is asked often). This may sound a little stupid, but I'm also curious as to how one goes about obtaining the caseless bullets for odd rounds (like my 200gr 54R inquiry)? Is it possible to fabricate these things yourself? Anyway, sorry for the newbish questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tr0b3 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think I may have answered one of my reloading questions but I'm unsure. Since the 54R is .311" yet close enough to .308", is it possible then to fix a casing with any .308 bullet?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a suggestion. I think the best thing to do is take a dail indicator or caliper and mike out the bore size. To do this take the calipers using the inside diameter jaws and measure the groove diameter and the lands diameter. Once you have miked them use a bullet that is within, I repeat within not over what the grooves diameter is. Example: if your groove diameter is .311, use .311 or .310. If go over size the round with probably not chamber correctly, pinch the casing tighter around the bullet, thus resulting in high pressures. Even if you do get it chambered the bullet will be tight to the barrel lands, high pressures will result. One thing you can do, it is pretty easy is just see if the bullet fits into the muzzle, too looose no good, just engages the lands maybe too big. Remember when a bullet is fired it expands just a little and seals to the gooves so powder gases bearly pass by the bullet, this is in less than thousands of an inch. Another thing you can do is mike a bullet that you use and that is the diameter you need to use.
Serria bullets has a toll free phone number, call them and ask for advise.
There is another way to measure but it is to complicated.

For reloading equipment and information any of the major brands usually have free how to pamphets. I like Lee and RCBS. Lee dies are very easy to adjust (and stay in adjustment/don't move once set). RCBS you usually need your wrenches to adjust them. krk


----------

